# Does anyone have the Noreve in Platinum?



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been drooling over the Noreve covers again (!) and, although I was thinking blue or pink for my next one, I'm admiring the Illumination in Platinum. I think it might be stunning with my "naked" Kindle!! Does anyone have this Noreve color? I sure wish the Noreve web site did a little better job showing the colors....


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

no.  I think it's beautiful, but I'd be afraid to enjoy any snacks while reading.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

If you got it, I think you would be the first Kindle Boarder to do so.

I agree, I wish Noreve had better pictures on their site.  

I think I would be afraid of scuffing it up but it is beautiful.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The word Platinum brings to mind something very elite, but I would be afraid that in person it would just look gray.  Like everyone else says, too bad Noreve doesn't have better pictures.  I'm still waiting for a shipping notice on my pink Noreve I ordered on April 26th.  Grrrrrrrrr........


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, it does look like it has a sheen to it, and if it does, that would be perfect....but like you say, it could just end up being grey...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey PG, I ordered mine around the 20th and I received it yesterday. To Australia. Shouldnt be too long away now.
This is the gold Maia, which I think sparked mrskb query on the other thread.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Pushka, I'm hoping to get a shipping notice any day now.  That gold is very pretty.  Do you really like the rail system?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The Illumination line is described as "varnished leather and catches the eye", I suspect it will be beautiful.

Here are pictures I found:


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Love the rail system - so simple, so secure!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The platinum is gorgeous (just based on the color swatch on the website--wish they had better pictures of it)! 

Edited to add that I have always been a 'one case for my Kindle' kinda gal, but that platinum Noreve is making me think twice!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Same here! It looks lovely. I've always wanted a lighter coloured cover but was afraid of ruining it. The treatment on this one seems like maybe it could take a beating and still remain beautiful.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I was a little worried about durability too, and fingerprints.  But having held it for a day or so now, I am thinking it is actually quite rugged, even though very elegant.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I was a little worried about durability too, and fingerprints. But having held it for a day or so now, I am thinking it is actually quite rugged, even though very elegant.


The info on Noreve's site includes a statement about the Illumination leathers being easy to clean. It's patent leather, so the leather has been lacquered and polishing with a soft cloth should be about all you will need to do. I don't know if I would describe patent leather as "quite rugged" but it's certainly durable. Patent shoes and handbags I've had have held up very well. If I break down and get one of these I will treat it like any other nice, expensive leather cover. I won't toss it as is into a handbag or briefcase and trust to fate - I'll use my usual zippered neoprene bag that is serving me so well. That just makes sense (to me).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

LibbyD said:


> I won't toss it as is into a handbag or briefcase and trust to fate - I'll use my usual zippered neoprene bag that is serving me so well. That just makes sense (to me).


Libby, I always find it humorous that we put our covers in a cover!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Noreve covers is why God created Borsa Bella!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a bit excited using the word rugged, didnt I.  But I think it will wear well.  And yes, it will love its snuggly Borsa Bella kindle bag. Like getting into a comfy warm bed methinks.

I am thinking about ordering another one.......


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I just couldn't stop admiring the platinum Noreve, so I ordered today!  I hope I love it, as I imagine returning it would be somewhat of a nightmare. I've been wanting a case for some time (I currently only own a sleeve) and I hope this one turns out to be worth the wait.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> Noreve covers is why God created Borsa Bella!


LOL--nope, I went with the pre distressed vintage leather just so I wouldn't HAVE to use a bag + cover.

Which only means I end up buying BB purses instead of Kindle bags!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Actually, I only use the BB at home (and I suppose if I was flying.)  Out, it slips in my VB purse.  I keep a very tidy purse, so in the Noreve cover, in the purse, it's safe.  

Hey, if you don't like the Platinum, I'm sure you can sell it here.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> I just couldn't stop admiring the platinum Noreve, so I ordered today! I hope I love it, as I imagine returning it would be somewhat of a nightmare. I've been wanting a case for some time (I currently only own a sleeve) and I hope this one turns out to be worth the wait.


Goody! Goody! I hope you'll take pictures for us! I've been so very happy with my black Noreve, and didn't plan to order another case, but this just might change my mind about that!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I will definitely take pictures.  I'm happy to return the enablement favor, since you're the one who brought my attention to the platinum Noreve!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Guilty! (of being both enabled, and an enabler)


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just ordered it!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you people are bad..  you know I am going to need one of these for the Ipad;.. ,my daytimer is this same color (I think).. so now I must be forced to order.. LOL


----------

